# How do I make or where do I buy Clock faces?



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

I am new to Lumberjocks and am looking for some help. I am a woodworker that enjoys making clocks, I have purchased paper faces and/or printed some on my computer but I am looking to get into making or purchasing Hammered Copper Clock faces and dials. I have noticed here in alot of projects some beautiful clocks with Copper faces and dials. Can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks for helping out


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.steebar.com/Inserts.html


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.klockit.com/default.aspx?ksc=03O01 would be another alternative.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Saw some in Woodcraft last time I stopped in


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.wildwooddesigns.com/Clock-Inserts-C2.aspx
http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/Clock_Dials_C72.cfm
http://www.scrollerltd.com/products.asp?dept=31
http://www.woodenteddybearonline.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=EM3965
These, and the one's listed before my post, are all excellent places to order clock parts. You can order clock dials, complete inserts, many different style clock hands, and pretty much any clock part your mind can fathom. 
Personally, when I build clocks, I want as much of the clock as possible to be made by me. So, I pick up battery operated clock movements from the craft section and wal-mart and make my own clock faces. I just draw whatever clock face I think will look good on a particular clock, and cut it out on my scroll saw. You can make them as simple or as elaborate as you want. I've always made mine out of wood, but with the right blade you could cut them from copper sheets, thin aluminum stock, pretty much anything thin enough to be cut on the scrollsaw, or whatever method you choose. I made a clock face out of metal flashing material one time (the type you use for flashing around chimneys when roofing) just to see if I could do that. I never actually put it on a clock though. I just drew out my design on a piece of 1/4" plywood. I sandwiched the metal between that piece of ply and another and cut it out on a scroll saw.
One of the simplest clock faces I done was just numbers. I drew all twelve numbers using stencils and cut them with a scroll saw. After cutting them I just glued them onto my clock in the right positions. I'm not good at keeping things like that straight. So, before gluing them on, I put in the clock movement, installed the hands, and rotated the clock through all twelve hours, marking the twelve places where the hour hand pointed to each time the minute hand reached the twelve o'clock position. 
Another variation of that is simply two circles. The size of the circles will depend on the length of the clock hands and the size of the numbers you want in it (using stencils or your own drawings, it's up to you). Measure everything so that the minute hand will fall on the outer edge of the largest circle, or in the middle of the two circles, your choice. Lay out your numbers so that the top and bottom of each number just touches the outer and inner circles. Then cut out. Simple, but nice looking clock face. 
The ideas are endless. 
Now if you want a real fancy looking face, here is one of my favorites: http://www.wildwooddesigns.com/4-Quartz-Clock-Inserts-C35.aspx


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I bought mine from Lee Valley.

Gator


----------

